# Ty Detmer - Where is he now



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

KUTV - Roughin' It Outdoors did a nice couple of stories with Ty Detmer this past week. If you're a fan of Detmer, its worth a look. Heck, even if you're not, its worth a look.

http://www.kutv.com/content/outdoors/st ... 60shQ.cspx


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it was a great show. Looks like he living the life he wanted to.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

The opening sentence of the article...*After a successful 14 year NFL career, Ty Detmer has finally been able to hang up the cleats and retire.* I'm not dissing Ty Detmer but I would have to argue that statement, I think he only played in like 50+ games. But he could really sling the Ball when he played for BYU. Good show on him though good to see he is living how he wants to now.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

He never was a big time NFL QB by any stretch. But any player that draws an NFL paycheck for 14 years is successful by every measure.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> He never was a big time NFL QB by any stretch. But any player that draws an NFL paycheck for 14 years is successful by every measure.


I agree, especially for a quarterback.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> He never was a big time NFL QB by any stretch. But any player that draws an NFL paycheck for 14 years is successful by every measure.


I agree.. he must have added some value to the team in one way or another to be on a roster that many years.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

My brothers brother in law lives by him in Texas and is in his ward. He (the brother in law) is kind of a goofy sheltered feller from Utah and has made a complete ass of himself on more than one occasion to Ty. One that comes to mind is the first time he ever met him, he was at Ty's kid's birthday party and he was telling him how much he loved him at the Y and that he was awesome and how lucky he was to draw a big paycheck for all of those years and never have to play! (insert foot).

He's "that guy". :lol:


----------



## firedawg (Dec 20, 2007)

Pretty cool story, but yeah he was a back up most of his career, his brother Coy was ten times better than him....


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

firedawg said:


> Pretty cool story, but yeah he was a back up most of his career, his brother Coy was ten times better than him....


Coy was good.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

firedawg said:


> Pretty cool story, but yeah he was a back up most of his career, his brother Coy was ten times better than him....


To that I say, you're crazy.


----------



## firedawg (Dec 20, 2007)

OKay, did Ty play in any playoff games? What about stats? Maybe I am crazy, but I do think I am right on this one tree :x


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

10 times better? Not saying Coy wasn't decent, but come on.


----------



## firedawg (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay.....5 times better then, I exaggerated a little


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> My brothers brother in law lives by him in Texas and is in his ward. He (the brother in law) is kind of a goofy sheltered feller from Utah and has made a **** himself on more than one occasion to Ty. One that comes to mind is the first time he ever met him, he was at Ty's kid's birthday party and he was telling him how much he loved him at the Y and that he was awesome and how lucky he was to draw a big paycheck for all of those years and never have to play! (insert foot).
> 
> He's "that guy". :lol:


I can one up that one. He lived in Pleasant Grove for a few months while he was going to the "Y". He lived across the street from a good friend of mine. Well he was home "entertaining" his wife to be, and bunch of stupid high school kids went over to welcome him to the neighborhood. After a few minutes of pounding on the door he answered. You could tell they were a bit disheveled and red in the face. But he was really nice and invited us in. Oops.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

If Koy was so much better, why did Ty have a longer pro career?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Ty is one of my all time favorite sports heroes ever. He had a few bad breaks that could have made all the difference in his NFL playing career. He has such a good football mind that he was basically kept around as a coach in pads... Love that guy. I also love him as the page on 30 rock...


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I always enjoyed watching Ty play while he was at BYU. He made it all look pretty easy. I don't think he ever recovered fully from the injuries suffered immediately after winning the Heismann. Although he was great at the college level, he just plain didn't have the size needed to be real successful in the NFL. Plus, his supporting staff didn't support real well either. Without a good supporting staff, no QB can look very good.


----------

